# No allowance for this kid!! (Another funny DNR Report)!!



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

> CO Mike Bomay received a complaint of a subject burying a 4-point buck on his property. CO Bomay went to the subject's residence to question him. At first the subject denied having any deer at all. When CO Bomay mentioned a 4-point buck, the subject's young son who was standing nearby blurted out that the deer was not a four point, it was a spike-horn. The subject then admitted that he had indeed shot a deer with a bow but had not purchased a license. CO Bomay seized the antlers and ticketed the subject for taking a deer without a license.


I bet this guy's young son doesn't get an allowance for awhile!!  

You just gotta love those bi-weekly DNR reports!! Some good reading!! :lol: 

DNR Reports for 2006


----------



## theweed (Aug 23, 2006)

CO Justin Vanderlinde observed two subjects dressed in full camo driving very slowly on back roads. Their windows were down and as CO Vanderlinde approached the vehicle he could see the passenger attempt to unload and case his firearm. When asked if they were road hunting, the driver responded by saying, "not really" and claimed that they drove around and when they spotted a turkey they would park their vehicle and sneak back to call the gobbler in. CO Vanderlinde asked to see his calls. He stated they didn't have any calls and that he used his mouth. The CO said that he had not heard a good mouth call in a long time and asked for a demonstration. The hunter hesitated for a few moments and then said, "Gobble, gobble, gobble, you got me." Enforcement action was taken


I thought this one was pretty funny


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Not to break up the fun, but this one

CO Gerald Thayer stopped two subjects for shining and shooting at deer. Recreational trespass was addressed and tickets were issued for shining with a loaded firearm. The subjects had a .223 assault rifle, a .22 cal rifle, and a shotgun. 

Really ticked me off, I wonder exactly what kind of "assault rifle" it was.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Frantz said:


> Really ticked me off, I wonder exactly what kind of "assault rifle" it was.


I can sure picture in my mind a .223 assault rifle (Mini 14 among others).


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I just think, why couldn't it just be a .223 rifle, or with two rifles and a shotgun? Why would an organization that is pro gun and pro hunting not think before tossing that "label" out there.

Headline "Man with Rifle Caught Hunting Without License"

Headline "Man with Assault Rifle Caught Hunting Without License"

Most anti's and uninformed people might look at it and think, Hmmm, another idiot hunting without a license. But now, he is doing it with "An Assualt Rifle." I dunno, I just caught me weird, why add the assualt weapon crap. Did'nt and don't want to start anything, just wanted to point out it ticked me off.


----------



## ClassicOutdoorsman (Jan 6, 2006)

could've been an AR-15/ M4 rifle....Just my .02

Also, I love the stories, haha! If only there would be more of those idiots caught red-handed!


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

ClassicOutdoorsman said:


> could've been an AR-15/ M4 rifle....Just my .02
> 
> Also, I love the stories, haha! If only there would be more of those idiots caught red-handed!


If only more of those idiots that are caught were prosecuted to the fullest extent possible, there would probably be less of them....


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Frantz said:


> I just think, why couldn't it just be a .223 rifle, or with two rifles and a shotgun? Why would an organization that is pro gun and pro hunting not think before tossing that "label" out there.
> 
> Headline "Man with Rifle Caught Hunting Without License"
> 
> ...


Not the fault of the writer, it's the fault of the person violating.


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Not the fault of the writer, it's the fault of the person violating.


I understand what Ferg is saying. There is nothing to gain by adding the word "assault" to rifle in this case. Anti's love the word "assault" atached to "riffle"..


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

How about this one from the "so-called" experts trying to prevent dove hunting here in Michigan. Don't be fooled, if they are successful they will target other species next and will move on to fishing as well.


CO Jason J. Smith responded to a complaint from the Humane Society that they received a snake from the City of Ann Arbor, Animal Control Division. The snake was reportedly smuggled in from China and reported to be highly venomous. CO Smith identified the snake as a non-venomous eastern fox snake native to Michigan. No enforcement action was taken and the Humane Society staff was given a lesson in reptile identification.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Jason Adam said:


> I understand what Ferg is saying. There is nothing to gain by adding the word "assault" to rifle in this case. Anti's love the word "assault" atached to "riffle"..


They love to spice it up...Just like when a s-10 blazer and a car are in a wreck.. It's an SUVand a car accident.


----------



## contrary2ordinary (Aug 26, 2006)

boehr said:


> I can sure picture in my mind a .223 assault rifle (Mini 14 among others).


I think he's concerned about using an anti-gun buzzword in a government published document. Rather than adding factual content to the report, it only leads to speculation. If it was in fact a Mini 14 then the report should just say so.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Kinda like the press? They sensationalize everything to make it seem bigger, badder, more dangerous than it really is. Wouldn't my Beretta 1200 semi-auto shotgun bee an assult weapon also? Could it be considered a street sweeper?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Kinda like the press? They sensationalize everything to make it seem bigger, badder, more dangerous than it really is. Wouldn't my Beretta 1200 semi-auto shotgun bee an assult weapon also? Could it be considered a street sweeper?


Thank you. Most times I know exactly what I am saying, but just cannot put it to text that makes sense to anyone else.


----------



## contrary2ordinary (Aug 26, 2006)

Frantz said:


> Thank you. Most times I know exactly what I am saying, but just cannot put it to text that makes sense to anyone else.


We knew what you were getting at. Kinda, sorta, in a roundabout way.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

QuakrTrakr said:


> Kinda like the press? They sensationalize everything to make it seem bigger, badder, more dangerous than it really is. Wouldn't my Beretta 1200 semi-auto shotgun bee an assult weapon also? Could it be considered a street sweeper?


If your semi-auto shotgun is capable of having a magazine that could hold 30 or more rounds or, sawed off then, you betcha, I'd say it was an assault weapon.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

A genuine assault rifle would be a select fire weapon.

But the definition that the politicians came up with is:

Rifles

Specifically, a rifle is considered an "assault weapon" if it can accept a detachable magazine, and possesses two or more of the following features:

Folding or telescopic stock 
Pistol grip protruding conspicuously beneath the stock 
Bayonet mount 
Flash suppressor or threaded barrel 
Grenade launcher

(BTW Boehr, if a guys got a sawed off shotgun (less than 18 inches) he's got a whole lot of legal problems)


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

answerguy8 said:


> (BTW Boehr, if a guys got a sawed off shotgun (less than 18 inches) he's got a whole lot of legal problems)


Yes he would and a good chance it is being used in an assault.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I sent this to my dad and he reminded me that when i was a kid, he tried to hide a bass from a pay lake that i caught. I quess i made a fuss so he put it in the tackle box and when asked how we did, he said zero. I said "look in the tackle box mister".:lol: :lol:


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Frantz said:


> Thank you. Most times I know exactly what I am saying, but just cannot put it to text that makes sense to anyone else.


i know what you were saying. i have a ak-47 that im going use for rifle hunting one day. i get alot of crap because people think your not allow to use them. they always say assault weapon and i say nope its a deer rifle.


----------

